# Teething



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So I know there prob have been hundreds of threads with this topic but aaaaa sorry I can't check them all!

I just want to know when does it really start - I'm fairly sure Vincent has started:
Drinking lots
Rubbing his nose/mouth a lot
Getting frustrated

I've been giving him ice cubes and I found some frozen prawns in the freezer that I've put in his kong and he's happily distracted. I've also put a wet towel with knots into the freezer (I think Kendal has said that recently!) which he can have tomorrow.

Just wondered if there was anything else I could give him?! Also how long does it last!?!?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it depends on the dog on how long it will last...Lady was only about 2-3 weeks....she was very gummy and we had to switch to soft food since she had no teeth to really chew with, we occasionally noticed bits of blood on toys, or a stray tooth on the ground. you can always look inside their mouths too....it's good to get them used to your hands in and around their mouth anyway.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ruth 

I would say it will start any time between 4-7 months depending on the dog. First stage is often when new teeth fill gaps that are rather gummy to begin with. Then they start to drop out. We've had some hellish evenings and days with Cara over the last 2 weeks. She went off food because it hurt too much, face rubbing, finger chewing/grizzling and just frustration.

Have a range of toys hard and soft, the tea towel trick helps at time, consider how to soften food, water or bit Of stock to kibble, wet food - one day Derek even had to blend her dry food with sone wet food to get Cara to eat.

Most important ...... Patience, Patience and some snuggleitis!!

K xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Forgot to say, check his ears because the big back molars coming through inflamed Cara's ears, add in the face rubbing on all sorts of things and she ended up with an ear infection.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is panting loads too...is that normal?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent is panting loads too...is that normal?


Hi Ruth

I'm not sure. Dogs Pant because of exercise, excitement or stress, its their way of cooling down. If his teeth are bothering him it is possible.

The Other thing to remember is he was a pup born in summer and now we have the central heating on, he might just be finding it a bit warm with his woolly coat.

Things to observe - Keep an eye on him does the panting get worse when the heating goes on? Is he eating, drinking, weeing and pooping ok. Is his behaviour normal. Any doubts give your vets a call and have a chat with one of the nurses.

Kirsty xx


----------

